# Schreibrechte bei vfat

## Macrobiotus

Hi zusammen! Es ist mir etwas peinlich, doch stehe ich schon seit längerem auf dem Schlauch:

Meine vfat-Datenpartition wird beim booten gemountet, doch ohne Schreibzugriff.

fstab: 

```
/dev/sda5               /mnt/sda5       vfat            defaults,users,rw   0 0
```

Ich muss immer erst mit sudo die Partition umounten und dann als normaler user mounten, dann klappts mit dem Schreiben.

Früher klappte das immer direkt und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, irgendetwas anders gemacht zu haben(?).

sudo chgrp Macrob -R /mnt/sda5/*

gibt das hier:

```
chgrp: changing group of `Ordnerinhalt': Operation not permitted
```

Was mache ich nur falsch   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Evildad

```
/dev/XXX              /mnt/XXX      vfat            rw,users,exec,umask=0000,noauto 0 0
```

Die Gruppen kannst du nicht ändern (vfat kennt keine User-/Gruppenrechte)

----------

## schachti

Oder einfach die Optionen uid und gid benutzen, siehe man mount für deren Beschreibung.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Macrobiotus

Ein beispiel aus meiner fstab

```
/dev/XXX  /mnt/XXX   vfat  nosuid,noexec,nodev,dmask=000,fmask=111,utf8=true  0 0
```

Damit solltest du auch als User sofort losschreiben können:-) (eventuell utf8 anpassen!)

MfG

josef.95

----------

## c_m

du kannst im options bereich auch mit "uid=<user>" und "gid=<group>" ne konkrete gruppe bzw. nen konkreten user als owner setzen.

//EDIT: oh, nen post überlesen ^__^ Egal ich lass es jetzt stehen ;-P

----------

## Macrobiotus

Danke euch allen!

Das umask=0000 hat´s erstmal gebracht (ohne dass ich so genau verstehe, was es macht  :Wink:  )

```
 umask=value

              Set the umask (the bitmask  of  the  permissions  that  are  not

              present).  The default is the umask of the current process.  The

              value is given in octal.
```

hilft mir nicht gerade viel ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm also ich habe dashier gesetzt:

```
UUID=472E-DC9F  /vol1   vfat    defaults,uid=norbert,gid=p2p,dmask=002,fmask=113,user,exec,owner 0 2
```

Und habe diese BErechtigungen:

```
drwxrwxr-x  7 norbert p2p      16384 20. Mär 20:36 Download

-rw-rw-r--  1 norbert p2p      55060 15. Okt 1999  harlowsi.ttf
```

----------

## schachti

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> Das umask=0000 hat´s erstmal gebracht (ohne dass ich so genau verstehe, was es macht  )

 

Google-Suche nach umask, erster Treffer: http://linuxseiten.kg-it.de/index.php?index=bash_Der_Befehl_umask.   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

umask ist wie chmod, nur andersrum und gilt generell  :Wink: 

wenn du eine neue datei anlegst, haengst es von das umask des system ab welche standardrechte diese datei hat. das diskettendateisystem von microsoft von 1980 kennt keine rechteverwaltung, also setzt man die umask gesondert beim mounten.

Gutes Linux-Buch hilft.

 *Quote:*   

> umask (abbreviated from user file creation mode mask) is a function in POSIX environments which affects the default file system mode for newly created files and directories of the current process. It controls which of the file permissions will not be set for any newly created file.

 

In der Dokumentation von Gentoo wird umask auch angesprochen. Nur wo weiss ich leider nicht mehr.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> das diskettendateisystem von microsoft von 1980 kennt keine rechteverwaltung

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## toralf

Bei mir funktioniert diese umask tadellos :

tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/linux-2.6 $ grep fat /etc/fstab

/dev/hda5               /mnt/D          vfat              auto,user,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0077

----------

## c_m

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> das diskettendateisystem von microsoft von 1980 

 

Du denkst aber schon dran, dass VFAT != FAT16 ist ?! ;->

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ups, da war ich wohl ungenau   :Rolling Eyes: 

umask ist relativ klar, aber 0000    :Confused: 

----------

## hoschi

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   das diskettendateisystem von microsoft von 1980 kennt keine rechteverwaltung 
> 
>    

 

FAT ist und war nie fuer Festplatten, geschweige den fuer Datentraeger mit mehr als 2 MB gedacht.

Aber bei Microsoft wundert einem das ja auch nicht.

 *c_m wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   das diskettendateisystem von microsoft von 1980  
> 
> Du denkst aber schon dran, dass VFAT != FAT16 ist ?! ;->

 

Ein wahrer Fortschritt  :Mr. Green: 

Fuenfzehn Jahre spaeter, Microsoft vergewaltigt gerade die IT-Welt mit einem 16/32-Bit Krueppel mit dem Namen Windows95 (MS-DOS mit Klickibunti), und da heben die glatt das 8+3 Zeichenlimit auf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

